# My Beautiful Christmas Ornament



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ian came home last night with this little christmas ornament I was so surprised we had talked about evening them up ...lol but I was not expecting this  I would have liked to have had another male but Ian just could NOT pass up this beautiful little girl( at least I am almost sure she is...lol) he met.... he is such a sucker for the ladies...LOL I don't know what Ollie is going to do with three girls now  I had a little trouble with quarantine the birds were out when he brought her home and didn't realize so of course Ollie came flying over to check it out but Gerogie and Minnie didn't so I have kept them away at least  I was not overly concerned as she seems like a heathly little girl and comes from a clean enviroment, I keep saying who is the bird lover around here the first two were my doing and the last two were ALL his and he almost brought home another one with him  there was a whiteface male there everytime he goes out I keep thinking he will come back with another  its so funny to see this supposed non bird loving man sitting watching t.v with three tiels hanging all over him and now to be fourth...lol ....when does this madness end
She still has no name no one has come up with any yet but hopefully soon  Isn't she gorgeous


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

She is beautiful!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

WOW! I clicked onto this thread expecting to see some lovely pictures of your beautiful baubles or something, but another tiel, well congrats!! Your husband certainly does know how to win your love doesn't he?! Now your going to have to start thinking about names, how about something like Angel because she was bought near xmas, or maybe you want to stick to your 'ie' theme to seem to have going with your birds hehe! Anyway, she is beautiful and a wonderful christmas present, CONGRATS again!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh she is beautiful. How about Holly because it's near Christmas.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh WOW! LAURA!!! hehe..that's a nice christmas ornament...you just might need that wf male too! She's beautiful. Very nice of Ian!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Plukie said:


> How about Holly because it's near Christmas.


I like Holly too, and its goes in your collection of "ie's" you have.


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

She is gorgeous. Congratulations! What a wonderful cmas gift! Enjoy!


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

she is a beautiful girl love her pearls


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Oh she is beautiful. How about Holly because it's near Christmas.


Good one Plukie I actually like that name, never even thought of it glad I have you around...lol  I just ran it by everyone its funny we are all sitting at the table and I mentioned your suggestion of Holly seeing as its Christmas time and everyone looks at each other and all around the table I hear one by one Holly Holly Holly thats not a bad name...lol then it hits me Holly and Ollie...LOL  yeah I am a little slow I don't know if that would be to weird although they would make a cute couple 

Thanks eveyone for you nice comments, she really is sweet little girl soon as she was brought home she run up under my chin and rested in my hair 



Rosie said:


> maybe you want to stick to your 'ie' theme to seem to have going with your birds hehe!


I don't know why I have that ie theme going...lol its just a habit I guess, I never even realized I was doing it at first


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow!!!! What a gorgeous addition!  I love the name Holly, hehe, it would be so funny if Ollie fell in love with Holly, LOL!!! I got Bailee about this time a year ago.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Holly is a perfect name. Ollie and Holly sitting in a tree...k i s s i n g...Maybe you should spell it Hollie though to go with the rest.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Holly is a perfect name. Ollie and Holly sitting in a tree...k i s s i n g...Maybe you should spell it Hollie though to go with the rest.


great minds think alike...hehe  I was thinking the same thing spelling it Hollie, but I was thinking would it be ok to spell it that way ..lol or just keep it Holly what do you think, Ian said something to I never thought about will they get confused being Holly and Ollie seeing as the name sounds so close...lol but I do think it suits her


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow what an amazing Christmas gift  Your so lucky


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I think Hollie is a great name.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I think Hollie is a brilliant name  Those pictures of her are so cute! I also thought I would press on this thread, and see some baubles, but your lovely new cockatiel, is a much more exciting  I love the colour of her feathers!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> baubles


 I wanted to ask this before but what in the world are baubles? I am assuming Xmas ornaments...? Must be the language barrier or my brain...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think they are like Christmas bulbs, I could be wrong though. My language barrier is up and running too


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh wow shes beautiful I really love her coloring. Let me know what you decide to name her.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

What about a Christmas themed name so far on the boards we have a Hollie and a Noel.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

*A Bauble is A ....*



Babyluv12 said:


> I wanted to ask this before but what in the world are baubles? I am assuming Xmas ornaments...? Must be the language barrier or my brain...


Here is a bauble,









You are right it is a christmas decoration, that is what we call it in the U.K.
You hang them on the tree


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> Here is a bauble,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH!!! LOL. Here they're just called ...tree ornaments...lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe.... there is that language barrier again...lol we call them balls her....lol christmas balls  baubles, balls and tree ornaments interesting


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL! There are loads of different names for baubles,balls and tree decorations ect. There are so many names for them in different places  Certainly the language barrier  LOL!!


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Don't name the poor dear Balls

I was teasing


----------

